# Help Identifying some older Craftsman Router bits?



## roguefate (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I'm pretty new to routing and between this forum and YouTube feel like I've gained a decent grasp the basic types and shapes so far. Right now in in what I call the "making mistakes" phase of my education so I'm otherwise clueless.

The reason that I'm posting today is because I just recently uncovered about a dozen and a half of my (dear departed) grandfather's collection of router bits. Some of these guys I'm either familiar with or have been able to determine the (previously unknown) styles while others are a mystery to me. I'm able to pull Craftsman part numbers from the ones that I've attached which *appear to be* straight bits but the bit geometry has me scratching my head a bit.

I'm hoping for a decent explanation of the center reliefs or the sort of raised spiral that you can hopefully see in the photos. I don't have anything similar in my own collection (which is just a simple starter kit) nor have I been able to find decent information online. It probably goes without saying that I did try the Craftsman website and struck out.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Chris Gervais


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

roguefate said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm pretty new to routing and between this forum and YouTube feel like I've gained a decent grasp the basic types and shapes so far. Right now in in what I call the "making mistakes" phase of my education so I'm otherwise clueless.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris - Welcome to the forum

The first and the last bit look to me to be hinge mortiseing bits. The cutout in the middle is to provide somewhere for the chips to go. The two in the center look like two flute straight bits. I'm not sure on this but I would think the large gullets are for chip extraction. All are High Speed Steel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

To me they look like all the Craftsman straight bits made a very long time ago and are the 1/4" shaft type, looks like one or two got very hot at one time and are now just some junk bits..and should not be use anymore..  but I will say I have my share of them in the bit box also 

==





roguefate said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm pretty new to routing and between this forum and YouTube feel like I've gained a decent grasp the basic types and shapes so far. Right now in in what I call the "making mistakes" phase of my education so I'm otherwise clueless.
> 
> ...


----------



## roguefate (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thanks very much gentlemen!

I did actually see a couple of the "hinge mortising" type bits online and thought they the ones in my box did in fact appear similar. However, the geometry of the center reliefs is/was different enough to cause me to question the comparison to what I was holding in my hand. After I started doubting my judgement of what I was looking at everything else starting looking "wrong" to me too. Kind of like when I forget how to spell D-O-G some days!

Anyhow, it seems pretty clear to me now that I've had your feedback that the other guys are straight bits as. Also, I agree that what I have is simply of an "older" design. My grandfather passed away in '99 so these would more likely than not have been purchased in the early 90's (if not earlier).

Another, question if I may?

This case includes 4 bits that are double-winged (cove-shaped) and WITHOUT a shank but INSTEAD have a threaded hole. My background is actually mechanical engineering and I tend to shy away from threads in applications with the types of RPMs involved in routing. Simply put, what is up with these?

I don't have the shank here so I can't use them anyhow but unless I'm SURE that these threads are opposite hand of the router shaft rotation there's no way I use these. Of course, now I hear my grandfather laughing in my ear and calling me a sissy.

Thanks again!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Here's a snapshot of the old type router bits (see link below) that just screwed on to the shank,not a sissy at all it's just not smart to use that type .

Router Forums - View Single Post - Old Crafstman 315.17480 router Qs

==


roguefate said:


> Thanks very much gentlemen!
> 
> I did actually see a couple of the "hinge mortising" type bits online and thought they the ones in my box did in fact appear similar. However, the geometry of the center reliefs is/was different enough to cause me to question the comparison to what I was holding in my hand. After I started doubting my judgement of what I was looking at everything else starting looking "wrong" to me too. Kind of like when I forget how to spell D-O-G some days!
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodNutPat (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Chris,
I have these bits,the first bits i ever owned, but have not used them in a long long time and don't plan on it either. I should just throw them away but like just keeping odd things, and alittle sentimental value.


----------

